# Quarter-sawn?



## B-Edwards (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys I grew up on a dairy farm and we did everything from saw-milling to growing cabbage and tobacco . I never pulled the stick while sawing, I was always off-bearing and loading or turning logs . It may not be the same across the country but around here it has always been hard to ask a question and get an answer you could count on, (most people I know will give an answer even if they don't have a clue). My question is how do you quarter saw a log ? My guess is split it four times with the cut through the heart . Then what ,where do you make the cut ? do you waste lumber because you cut from the point or peak of the quarter? I guess its a simple thing if you know but I don't. Thanks


----------



## aquan8tor (Apr 21, 2008)

There are various methods, but I'd suggest you post this in the milling & sawmills forum. Here's a link to a sawyer-for-hire's site that describes quartersawing methods:

http://www.scottbanbury.com/quartersawing.html



Edit: just saw your post in the milling forum. You'll get good answers there.


----------

